# LR 8 upgrade



## Richard Pring (Oct 16, 2018)

I have LR 5.7, and have previously tried to upgrade to 6 without success. Now we have LR 8.
If I click help/check for upgrades, I am told that I am up to date and no upgrades available!?
Can I upgrade to 8 and how?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 16, 2018)

Richard Pring said:


> I have LR 5.7, and have previously tried to upgrade to 6 without success. Now we have LR 8.
> If I click help/check for upgrades, I am told that I am up to date and no upgrades available!?
> Can I upgrade to 8 and how?


Clicking on Help shows only whether or not there are (free) *updates*, not paid *upgrades*. You simply have to go to the Adobe site and purchase a plan.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

You can still get LR6 if you want to. FYI. The last update was December 2017 - version 14. There will be no more updates. Any cameras released in 2018 and on will not be supported and you will have to convert to DNG. I'll be surprised if it still for sale in 2019.       

Download and install Lightroom 6 (Single App license)

Not sure how you feel about the subscription plan but you get all the latest.  For $9.99 a month you get LR8, PS CC 2019, LR CC an free website and a bunch of other stuff. You also get all the updates including new versions. When LR9 comes out you will get it as it is part of the plan .


----------



## Eric Bowles (Oct 16, 2018)

LR 8 is part of the Adobe Photographer's Plan.  You can't get LR 8 as a stand alone product.

I'm very happy with LR Classic using the Photographer's Plan.  I get regular updates and enhancements and the initial out of pocket is much lower than stand alone programs.  It's not for everyone, but it's definitely the direction Adobe has chosen.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 17, 2018)

+1 what Eric said.  When Subscriptions first became required, it was arguably a good idea to get LR6 and perpetual as it was still rather new.  It's getting pretty old now, and I think reaching the point where I would recommend one either do the subscription, or do not do lightroom.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

While I provided info in LR6 I wouldn't get it at this stage of the game. If the plan doesn't work there are multiple options out there.


----------



## bobbabe (Nov 3, 2018)

Sorry about jumping in to this conversation and If you want to direct me somewhere else, that's fine.  I have LR classic desktop version 6.9 and was thinking about upgrading to latest version (8?) Can't seem to do it directly from within  LR which, when I go to the help menu, says I am current with what I have. Not sure how to get up the latest version. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 3, 2018)

You have to go here and order the photography plan, the one on the left. It is subscription -  just in case. I have to step out so maybe someone else can add a few details you may need to know. 

Creative Cloud pricing and membership plans | Adobe Creative Cloud


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd recommend the subscription and version 8, but note 6.9 has an upgrade to 6.14 that is free, a few bug fixes and quite a few camera updates.


----------



## bobbabe (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello- Thank you- I did try the small upgrade to 6.14 but got an error message- "U44M1P7". Will try to look that one up . Thanks-


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 5, 2018)

Here are some ways to fix this: U44M1P7 error when installing Creative Cloud or Creative Suite updates

-louie


----------



## bobbabe (Nov 6, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> +1 what Eric said.  When Subscriptions first became required, it was arguably a good idea to get LR6 and perpetual as it was still rather new.  It's getting pretty old now, and I think reaching the point where I would recommend one either do the subscription, or do not do lightroom.


I feel like I have invested time ,energy and money in LR not to mention buying these great LRQ books along with this website. My fear is that id lose everything if I let the subscription laps for one reason or another . As i've never looked in to it seriously because of the ongoing cost, I dobnt know how it works compared to the standalone version I've become used to . Guess i could look in to the pricing but as I have 30,000 plus photos , how much is this going to cost me on a monthly basis. ( not asking you for an answer to that, but it is a big leap for me.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 7, 2018)

If you let the subscription lapse, Lightroom will continue to run, all your images will still be in the catalogue and accessible, you'll still be able to import, export, and print. You'll be able to use the Quick Develop in the Library module. The only things that will cease to work would be the Develop and Map modules. That seems to me to be really well done on Adobe's part.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 7, 2018)

Also if you use Portfolio you will lose your website.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 7, 2018)

bobbabe said:


> Guess i could look in to the pricing but as I have 30,000 plus photos , how much is this going to cost me on a monthly basis. ( not asking you for an answer to that, but it is a big leap for me.



$10/mo for both Lightroom Classic Creative Cloud (CC)  and Photoshop.   Despite the "creative cloud" name neither requires that any of your photos be in the cloud, but they are subscription based.  Since cloud storage is not required, there is no incremental cost for having more photographs.

Lightroom CC (as opposed to Lightroom Classic CC) is a different product intended for use with the cloud only, and is a change of paradigm.  Lightroom "Classic" is the same old Lightroom you have used in the past, with lots of enhancements since 6.x.

Adobe tries hard to steer you to Lightroom CC (non-classic), so if you like the way Lightroom itself works, be sure to get the right variant of the subscription that includes Classic, Photoshop, and minimal cloud storage for $10/mo.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 7, 2018)

Just to add if you sync your photos to the cloud (your choice to do this)  using LR Classic CC it only sends up Smart Previews, not your actual files. So technically you aren't using any cloud storage, your files are on earth   and you can  access them with mobile devices.

LR CC pushes all your actual files to the cloud and you can keep a copies of them locally.


----------

